

IPhone Case w/ Bottle Opener. - ChaseB

A friend just launched his new product, the iBottle Opener.  It will be hitting stores early October.  Figured a few of you guys might need one of these.<p>www.ibottleopener.com
======
danskil
<http://www.ibottleopener.com>

working link

~~~
ChaseB
Ha. Thanks. Couldn't figure out how to do that...

